# Is the double-spacing when writing posts a normal thing?



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Or is there a setting somewhere in the user cp to shut that off?

 When I create a post, I often have to go back and edit, closing an extra space between the paragraphs so it's not widely spread apart (like I did with this one). While it's not a huge burden or anything, it *is* rather annoying.

It looks normally spaced before the post is submitted, but then it spreads itself out once it's posted and I have to go back and fix it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2018)

I've not experienced that. I wouldn't go back.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2018)

My posts have started doing that.  Been about a couple of months now and I didn't/haven't made any changes to how my posts are displayed.  It's a mystery to me.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 14, 2018)

Go to your user "CP" at the top left of this page.  Click on "Edit Options" in the left pane.
Scroll down to "Miscellaneous Options". > Message Editor Interface> then choose "Basic" or "Standard Editor".
I bet you have it set to "Enhanced Interface".  Change this choice to basic or standard.

It fixed mine some months ago.  Hope it helps you.


----------



## blissful (Dec 14, 2018)

Test and now a return which takes it to the next line.
Test and now a second return which takes it to the next line.
Test3 is the third line.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh.....You will loose some functionality with basic or standard editor.  But its no big deal and should correct your issue.


----------



## blissful (Dec 14, 2018)

Second test and now 2 returns to give a paragraph space.


Second test second line (should be one empty line between this and last line. 2 returns for a paragraph space.


last line.


----------



## blissful (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah, I am posting the tests and this in the quick reply, and it gives me 2 empty lines instead of one. When I write it, I get only one empty line between paragraphs but when it shows up, 2 returns will give 2 full empty lines. I see what you mean.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 14, 2018)

blissful said:


> Yeah, I am posting the tests and this in the quick reply, and it gives me 2 empty lines instead of one. When I write it, I get only one empty line between paragraphs but when it shows up, 2 returns will give 2 full empty lines. I see what you mean.


It doesn't appear that way on my tablet. Maybe it depends on the device people are using to view DC.

I have noticed that recently recipe posts have a double space between the ingredients, even if they weren't entered that way.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks much for the suggestions. I'll try changing the settings now and see what happens.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Testing using Standard Interface.

Blah blah (which is what I say most of the time anyway, so yeah )

Blah blah blah.

Edit: *Bones*, it worked! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Katie H said:


> My posts have started doing that.  Been about a couple of months now and I didn't/haven't made any changes to how my posts are displayed.  It's a mystery to me.



Try the suggestion from Bones. It worked for me.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 14, 2018)

I have had the same thing happen since I've been on this forum.  The spaces between paragraphs have been double, and even more at times.  Sometimes, I would edit, and it would reduce the space, but other times, it would stay the same.  I'll try changing the settings when I get back on my PC.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Try the suggestion from Bones. It worked for me.






I did and it didn't work.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Katie H said:


> I did and it didn't work.



Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but which interface did you select and, once selected, did you save the changes?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but which interface did you select and, once selected, did you save the changes?




Okey-dokey.  Interface?  Not certain what you mean.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> Go to your user "CP" at the top left of this page.  Click on "Edit Options" in the left pane.
> Scroll down to "Miscellaneous Options". > Message Editor Interface> then choose "Basic" or "Standard Editor".
> I bet you have it set to "Enhanced Interface".  Change this choice to basic or standard.
> 
> It fixed mine some months ago.  Hope it helps you.



These were the instructions Bones posted on how to fix the double spacing issue and mine, as Bones suspected, was set on "enhanced interface." Once I changed it to "standard interface" it fixed the spacing problem.

Hope this helps


----------



## taxlady (Dec 14, 2018)

I've been having the same issue. I'll fiddle around with the edit options later.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 14, 2018)

Interesting thread, Linda!  

Funny, I never thought much about it until now - but I'm not very computer literate.   I have noticed though, that when I post using FireFox, I get those large spaces between paragraphs, and when I hit 'preview' to check for errors, I notice it and backspace to close the gaps before hitting 'submit'.  IE doesn't do that - it uses single spacing and there are no large gaps.  

I'll try RollBones suggestion on how to fix that.  Thank you all!


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 14, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Interesting thread, Linda!
> 
> Funny, I never thought much about it until now - but I'm not very computer literate.   I have noticed though, that when I post using FireFox, I get those large spaces between paragraphs, and when I hit 'preview' to check for errors, I notice it and backspace to close the gaps before hitting 'submit'.  IE doesn't do that - it uses single spacing and there are no large gaps.
> 
> I'll try RollBones suggestion on how to fix that.  Thank you all!



I use Firefox and what you described above is exactly what I was doing with every single post. Since switching from "enhanced" to "standard" interface, I can now freely make a post without worrying about all that silliness.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 14, 2018)

Testing....

Testing again.......

Done testing....

Fixed!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2018)

Nothing fixed yet.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 15, 2018)

I switched my setting.

From enhanced to standard, as per Roll_Bone's suggestion.

and...it worked!  (the last two words were added in the edit!).


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 15, 2018)

Quick note... Don't forget to click on "save changes" at the bottom.. I didn't, at first, and it didn't change..


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 15, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Testing using Standard Interface.
> 
> Blah blah (which is what I say most of the time anyway, so yeah )
> 
> ...



Great!



Cheryl J said:


> Interesting thread, Linda!
> 
> Funny, I never thought much about it until now - but I'm not very computer literate.   I have noticed though, that when I post using FireFox, I get those large spaces between paragraphs, and when I hit 'preview' to check for errors, I notice it and backspace to close the gaps before hitting 'submit'.  IE doesn't do that - it uses single spacing and there are no large gaps.
> 
> I'll try RollBones suggestion on how to fix that.  Thank you all!



Its the combination of the Firefox browser and v-bulletin forum software.
I like Firefox the best so I must change that setting on other forums using v-bulletin forum software.



Just Cooking said:


> Quick note... Don't forget to click on "save changes" at the bottom.. I didn't, at first, and it didn't change..



Yes. Very important. That page is very long and the "save changes" button is not always in sight.


----------

